# American Tactical HGA FX45 Titan bull barrel



## onebadstud56 (Jan 9, 2013)

I am looking at an Americal Tactical compact 45. Its designation is HGA FX45 Titan bull barrel. I would like to hear from people that owns one an shoots it often. First simi auto that I have ever picked up and the sights align perfectly every time. Please advise me as to how you like yours. 

Thanks,
Ed Morgan


----------



## Codyo (Jun 24, 2013)

I have one , about 10 rounds down range , no issues with operation, and the recoil is lower than plastic frame guns. the weight is more but tolerable in my consealed carry holster. The steel sights leave a little to bre desired but you can get used to them or chage um out. Gun is really critical to dirty feed areas, but arent they all. I'm thinking about upgrading the magazine and getting backup spring recoil and firing pin parts just to have on hand.


----------

